# Bengals



## Brett (17 November 2016)

Hey folks. Can anybody offer any advice on sourcing a reputable breeder of Bengal kittens. My kids have set their hearts on one after meeting my sister-in-law's a few weeks back. I don't know an awful lot about cat breeds but am I right understanding that bengals were originally bred from leopard cats? I know that they have a very belligerent temperament (my sister-in-laws's certainly did anyway) but are they still suitable as pets in a family of three young children? Or is that just asking for trouble? I'd love to hear from anybody who has bengals or experience of keeping.


----------



## Shady (17 November 2016)

You need to talk to Mrs B on here, she has a couple and adores them
They are one of the only breeds iv'e never had due to a friend breeding them years ago, they literally bounced off the walls and were a proper handful, they were fairly new into Britain then, so much wilder, not like now , you really do need to find a good breeder who puts temperament and health higher than coat markings, they are also very inbred now due to the amount of greedy idiots cashing in on a new fad, personally i am not sure this breed is one i would pick if you have 3 young kids, you would be better off with a good spotted or tabby Oriental if it's the coat pattern you like( pm me if you want a name) they are more tolerant of children if bred correctly


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 November 2016)

There are lots of other spotty breeds eg, Ocicats, Egyptian Maus etc... I would recommend that you do your research and find a good breeder, whichever breed you finally decide on and then let the breeder help you find the right kitten for your family, as within a litter there will be various temperaments. I had originally wanted a Bengal, but actually got an Egyptian Mau and he's wonderful. However he's a bit shy, which wouldn't suit a family with young children (he wouldn't hurt them, he'd go outside if they were being noisy, so he wouldn't really interact with children much). His brother was very bold (as well as being very good natured) and did go to live with a family with young children.

ETA - out of our cats, the one that loves children is the brown Burmese. He's not spotty, but he really is so, so brilliant with everyone and he does have velvet soft fur.


----------



## Brett (18 November 2016)

Brett said:



			Hey folks. Can anybody offer any advice on sourcing a reputable breeder of Bengal kittens. My kids have set their hearts on one after meeting my sister-in-law's a few weeks back. I don't know an awful lot about cat breeds but am I right understanding that bengals were originally bred from leopard cats? I know that they have a very belligerent temperament (my sister-in-laws's certainly did anyway) but are they still suitable as pets in a family of three young children? Or is that just asking for trouble? I'd love to hear from anybody who has bengals or experience of keeping.






Click to expand...




Shady said:



			You need to talk to Mrs B on here, she has a couple and adores them
They are one of the only breeds iv'e never had due to a friend breeding them years ago, they literally bounced off the walls and were a proper handful, they were fairly new into Britain then, so much wilder, not like now , you really do need to find a good breeder who puts temperament and health higher than coat markings, they are also very inbred now due to the amount of greedy idiots cashing in on a new fad, personally i am not sure this breed is one i would pick if you have 3 young kids, you would be better off with a good spotted or tabby Oriental if it's the coat pattern you like( pm me if you want a name) they are more tolerant of children if bred correctly
		
Click to expand...




Faracat said:



			There are lots of other spotty breeds eg, Ocicats, Egyptian Maus etc... I would recommend that you do your research and find a good breeder, whichever breed you finally decide on and then let the breeder help you find the right kitten for your family, as within a litter there will be various temperaments. I had originally wanted a Bengal, but actually got an Egyptian Mau and he's wonderful. However he's a bit shy, which wouldn't suit a family with young children (he wouldn't hurt them, he'd go outside if they were being noisy, so he wouldn't really interact with children much). His brother was very bold (as well as being very good natured) and did go to live with a family with young children.

ETA - out of our cats, the one that loves children is the brown Burmese. He's not spotty, but he really is so, so brilliant with everyone and he does have velvet soft fur.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the insights everybody. I had a feeling that a bengal and 3 kids may not be the ideal combination, but I was less aware of the inbreeding problem that has arose. It sounds like they are a victim of their own popularity. I think you are both right in suggesting that I should get in touch with a respected breeder and get an expert opinion. I'd certainly consider a Burmese. That is certainly food for thought.


----------



## Kylara (18 November 2016)

I'm saving for an ocicat. A blue boy. Last one that came up was at an unfortunate time when the dog started messing with the other cats so not a great time to bring a cute baby one in. Lots of research on breeders and always go have a visit and a chat. Bengals are a bit lively and might not be the best with little kids, but as always they do vary in temperament and it depends on the kids as well.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 November 2016)

Where are you based?  A good friend of mine breeds them, she's based near Warrington.  Happy to pass on details if that's within travelling distance for you.
Hers are beautiful and always look very healthy.  They're not cheap though!!  She also re-homes the breeding mums once they reach the age of about 4 or 5 (neutered) and you might find an older cat a bit less boisterous.


----------



## Blackwijet (18 November 2016)

If you like Burmese have a look at Tonkinese too - originated from burmese/siamese breeding.  They have the silky fur of the burmese, beautiful temperament, love people, very affectionate.  I can't comment on children as i don't have any but my Tonk really is a very sweet natured animal, vocal and very playful!  Currently she's a bit lonely as I sadly had to have my siamese PTS couple of weeks ago;  little does she know shes getting a new friend 2nd Jan!


----------



## Mrs B (18 November 2016)

Shady said:



			You need to talk to Mrs B on here, she has a couple and adores them
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Shady  (Although you might have been more accurate to say 'Mrs B has a couple, but then she's potty')

Shady is quite right to find a breeder who places temperament/health above coat markings and they will advise you well (I will PM you the name of the lady who bred ours, based in Northampton). Yes, they are bred from the Asian Leopard cat and crossed with Burmese and Siamese to get the different coat colours.

They are tremendous fun and I can only speak from what I know about my 2, but they are not 'normal' cats! They're more like a boisterous cross between a kitten and a Border Terrier.  We're lifelong cat owners (mostly mogs up to now) and work from home, which helps as they do like to be entertained. Neither of ours likes to be picked up, cuddled or to sit on your lap, so with young children who (understandably) want that from a pet, you might be asking for trouble.

The only reason I can think of that they have a reputation for belligerence is simply because they like to do their own thing and hate being pulled about. One of ours would probably be quite a handful if she couldn't go outside and would be likely to wreck things if you tried to shut her in. Allowed to be 'herself', she is the sweetest clown I've ever met.

You do see an awful lot of 2 to 3 year old ones looking for a new home because they've become too much but like horses, very few are born grumpy: it's how they've been treated and the amount of understanding/attention they need. They are, after all, part wild animal.

As others have said, you might be better off looking for a spotted Oriental or a Burmese. Or, of course, I'm sure although they've set their hearts on a Bengal, I'm sure they'd still fall in love with any kitten, breed or not. My last bit of advice, though, would be to get 2, not one (easier with moggy kits, I know, from the £££ point of view!) They entertain and comfort each other if you're not around but also have each other for cat-company if they need a bit of feline time away from children.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do and let us know how you get on 

This is Bengal Snr, aged just over a year old: only a medium sized cat but solid muscle ...


----------



## highlandponygirl (18 November 2016)

I love Bengals, I have 2. They are originally bred from the Asian Leopard Cats. Mine and the ones I have met have great temperaments in general and most make good family pets. My oldest however, doesn't like children, she has learnt to recognise the sound of my sisters car pulling up = children so she will go and hide out of the way. Just a warning though, Bengals are very vocal. They like to chatter a lot or wail/howl (not quite sure how to describe it, but it is deafening) at you for everything  In all the years I've had cats I've never seen them hunt as much as my 2 do, so expect lots of presents.

It is also worth noting that Bengals are prone to sensitive stomachs (one of mine does, the other doesn't) and may require careful management and a more specialised diet.

But they are much fun


----------



## Newlands (18 November 2016)

A neighbours Bengal has moved in with us and our two children, 3 and 4 years old and she loves them!  She wasn't being fantasticaly looked after and had a kitten two years ago that the owner kept and they fight, so she packed her bags.  She is brilliant!  Very dog like and yes very vocal and they all mean something else, mostly feed me.  She is very playful and seems to enjoy the fuss from our children but she will also come and snuggle up on our laps.  I would recommend them.   Or a Ragdoll, meant to be very child friendly but completely different.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 November 2016)

Excuse me people, apart from Mrs B, those who have posted about their cats have FAILED miserably in regards to the unwritten forum rules.  How dare you post with pictures?!  Shame on the lot of you.  Please remedy this immediately.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 November 2016)

Sorry PF, will a dodgy video make up for it?

[video=youtube;XGldX3zytes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGldX3zytes[/video]


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 November 2016)

Thank you. 

Sending a courier round with cat basket.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 November 2016)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo! He's my little buddy.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 November 2016)

I love bengal cats I used to help out in a cattery some years back and they were my favourite and always went and had a cuddle with the ones that came in, I found them all very friendly and love human contact, I also love the ragdoll cats I would imagine they would be good with children they are very laid back and love just lounging around, a friend of mine had 2 and they both would be sprawled on her lap loving a fuss and they didn't care who's lap they laid on.


----------



## bexj (20 November 2016)

I've had 4 bengals (just 1 now) from 2 litters at the same breeder.  They have all been loud,  boisterous,  entertaining,  lovable cats.  They sulk if you leave them,  they shout if you don't let them out,  they love a cuddle in bed but don't particularly like being picked up,  they hunt like crazy,  they come when they are called,  they are intelligent and definitely trainable.  I love them to bits but I can imagine that some people would find them quite demanding compared to your average moggy.


----------



## Brett (21 November 2016)

Brett said:



			Hey folks. Can anybody offer any advice on sourcing a reputable breeder of Bengal kittens. My kids have set their hearts on one after meeting my sister-in-law's a few weeks back and I've been searching around for deals for sale online I don't know an awful lot about cat breeds but am I right understanding that bengals were originally bred from leopard cats? I know that they have a very belligerent temperament (my sister-in-laws's certainly did anyway) but are they still suitable as pets in a family of three young children? Or is that just asking for trouble? I'd love to hear from anybody who has bengals or experience of keeping.
		
Click to expand...




Mrs B said:



			Thanks, Shady  (Although you might have been more accurate to say 'Mrs B has a couple, but then she's potty')

Shady is quite right to find a breeder who places temperament/health above coat markings and they will advise you well (I will PM you the name of the lady who bred ours, based in Northampton). Yes, they are bred from the Asian Leopard cat and crossed with Burmese and Siamese to get the different coat colours.

They are tremendous fun and I can only speak from what I know about my 2, but they are not 'normal' cats! They're more like a boisterous cross between a kitten and a Border Terrier.  We're lifelong cat owners (mostly mogs up to now) and work from home, which helps as they do like to be entertained. Neither of ours likes to be picked up, cuddled or to sit on your lap, so with young children who (understandably) want that from a pet, you might be asking for trouble.

The only reason I can think of that they have a reputation for belligerence is simply because they like to do their own thing and hate being pulled about. One of ours would probably be quite a handful if she couldn't go outside and would be likely to wreck things if you tried to shut her in. Allowed to be 'herself', she is the sweetest clown I've ever met.

You do see an awful lot of 2 to 3 year old ones looking for a new home because they've become too much but like horses, very few are born grumpy: it's how they've been treated and the amount of understanding/attention they need. They are, after all, part wild animal.

As others have said, you might be better off looking for a spotted Oriental or a Burmese. Or, of course, I'm sure although they've set their hearts on a Bengal, I'm sure they'd still fall in love with any kitten, breed or not. My last bit of advice, though, would be to get 2, not one (easier with moggy kits, I know, from the £££ point of view!) They entertain and comfort each other if you're not around but also have each other for cat-company if they need a bit of feline time away from children.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do and let us know how you get on 

This is Bengal Snr, aged just over a year old: only a medium sized cat but solid muscle ...
		
Click to expand...




chestnut cob said:



			Where are you based?  A good friend of mine breeds them, she's based near Warrington.  Happy to pass on details if that's within travelling distance for you.
Hers are beautiful and always look very healthy.  They're not cheap though!!  She also re-homes the breeding mums once they reach the age of about 4 or 5 (neutered) and you might find an older cat a bit less boisterous.
		
Click to expand...




Blackwijet said:



			If you like Burmese have a look at Tonkinese too - originated from burmese/siamese breeding.  They have the silky fur of the burmese, beautiful temperament, love people, very affectionate.  I can't comment on children as i don't have any but my Tonk really is a very sweet natured animal, vocal and very playful!  Currently she's a bit lonely as I sadly had to have my siamese PTS couple of weeks ago;  little does she know shes getting a new friend 2nd Jan!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for taking the time to share all this info everybody, especially Mrs B who clearly is an authority when it comes to Bengals. I am going to have a think about this and talk it over with the wife. I'll be sure to let you know what we all decide. Cheers.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 November 2016)

I've heard they can be quite high maintenance but have never had any direct experience of one so can't really advise any further.

I have a ragdoll so can tell you a bit about them. I'd say I would try and get two we just got him as we already had our older girl. He has the best temperament and rarely scratches or anything but isn't a massive lap cat unless it's the winter and he's cold but it has to be on his terms. He is mostly a massive sap and loves to be stroked. He is however the top end of 6 kilos and very long so not sure how old your children are as if they are younger they may struggle carrying one about even my bf struggles adjusting him when he first picks him up as his cats were tiny in comparison. 
He has beautiful blue eyes and stunning colouring and almost follows you about like a puppy and will sometimes carry his toys in his mouth. He will also talk if he's hungry. 
He is a menace at times and you could write a book about some of the things he's done but I find it funny because it makes him so full of character. I'm not sure though if that's just him as all the websites say how docile they are. 
He also likes to try to do inappropriate things to arms despite being neutered but the vet had never heard of such behaviours in neutered cats before so we think hes just a serial sex pest rather than the breed! !
If you do get a ragdoll they would definitely need to be a house cat as they shouldn't be allowed out as they can't sense danger at all and are also classed as "desirable "so high risk of being stolen. Most "raggie" breeders will advise this.
My friend also has 3 and while I've not met them hes sent me photos of them all cuddled up on his bed and they will also wait for him to get home so very loving but again he's said they will test the boundaries behaviour wise!


----------



## MagicMelon (8 December 2016)

I love my 2 Bengals. Ive always been from a household where my mother was in the CPL so we had nothing but rescue mongrels while I grew up. But when I moved out and shacked up with my OH, he's allergic to cats but Bengals have the best coat for minimising allergies (which seems to be the case) so we had to go out and buy them as kittens. Normally Im all for rescueing and never usually buy pedigree anything! What I would say is that they are not like "normal" cats. They have huge personalities and are probably more like dogs. It depends what personality you get, my two are totally opposite - one is hilarious being extremely judgemental - she decides if she likes a person within 1 minute of their arrival (and she will immediately come to decide), if she hates you then thats her decision made and it will never change. She hates my OH's dad and his sister, she'll stalk them and sit behind them on the sofa every nown and again she'll tap them on the head and growl to herself a lot. If she loves you, she's your best friend. She was a nightmare as a kitten, she'd literally hunt you and leap out from places onto you with her claws and teeth. It wasnt agressive, she just thought it was funny. Used to drive us nuts as we'd have a kitten wrapped round our ankle most days as we tried to get about the house. Only after our son was born (and our first bengal grew out of her "hunting" stage) did we get our second one. She's the total opposite, slightly shy but loves everyone yet hates cuddles, she's very agile and can jump into bizarre places yet my other one is absolutely useless and falls off everything. She has a strange love relationship with the dog. 

Child-wise, both are brilliant with my son who is now 4. The shier Bengal just doesnt get involved with him, the judgemental one will accept him stroking her. None of them would ever dream of scratching / biting him ever. They wouldnt put up with him picking them up, wouldnt do anything but just walk away as they have better things to be doing. So they're not "cuddly" in that sense like some moggies might be. So Id say they are brilliant characters, but some people do have problems with them occassionally so be carefuly what you choose and be prepared for a mental kitten...  My brother has Ragdolls, they've always been lovely floppy cats but again they "put up" with kids (he has 3 young boys!) but wouldnt accept being dragged about. My brothers wifes family has Maine Coones, those ones have to be drugged up and shut away when the kids visit as they get really upset by the noise


----------

